# Slab/reclaimed table build



## therealaveragej (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey everybody! Average Joe here! This is the first video of my coffee table build. I hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, the link did not work---


----------



## therealaveragej (Jun 2, 2015)

Sorry about that. Here is a link to my page. It should be the first video.


----------



## therealaveragej (Jun 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL5ZSzdo78dHX3p-qP2NZ7Q


----------



## therealaveragej (Jun 2, 2015)

http://youtu.be/Xlxr33N1uuQ


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I'll watch the build video later--I'm hungry and your mushroom hunting video must be seen first.


----------

